# Rigging a New Trailer



## wack'emstack'em (Nov 29, 2010)

I have just purchase a new 6x10 Pace trailer and need to rig the trailer before the late season starts. I would like some ideas and pictures of some of trailers that are around this size. Thank you!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Look into some of our older posts. We've all posted pics of our creations.


----------

